# May be getting a red devil and puffers.



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Now. I'm not sure if its a red devil chiclid or what. He's only about an inch and a half long.
But a friend of my M.I.L is giving one away.
Now, if i do get him, i'll need a tank and what not.
So, my questions are:
How big of a tank will i need?
Will a 2 gallon work for a week or so?
What temp/ph/etc does the water need to be?
What will he eat?

Now the puffers, I will be getting (possibly in a week or 2, longer if i do get the red devil). Little mini green ones
What size tank will i need to maintain a proper school/pack?
What snails breed the fastest and are livebearers?
What temp/ph/etc does my water need to be?

(please don't bash me for wanting to keep the chiclid in a 2 gal tank for a week or so. While a ten gal would be cheaper gal wise, I just cant afford it right this minute)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

If you are referring to the Central American _Amphilophus citrinellus..._then you will need a much bigger tank than the 10gal for long term keeping- since they can get a foot long-
The 2gal for a short time (_2-3 weeks_) will be fine if its only a inch or 2 right now-they are really aggressive fish like most cichlid are. 

You need to find out what specie the puffer fish are...some are freshwater but most are brackish-some can be 2inch all the way to 2-3 feet....and very aggressive....._

I recommend that you do a lot of research before you get either species of fish so that you can properly meet their needs....
_


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Whoo boy. looks like I'll be getting a 50 gal for something OTHER than a salt water. lulz. The guy that has him may have already gotten rid of him though. In which case, no big worries. XD that 50 gal in my future can become a saltwater. XD (if I ever do decide to get it. I may not)

Tetraodon nigroviridis
One of the many pages, but so much conflicting info. ;-;

I'll have lots of help and advice from my cousin, though, he used to keep them. But he's currently in one of his bajillion business meetings, so.. I ask here. lol.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

By mini puffer, it is probably a dwarf puffer, which is freshwater.. A pair can live in 10 gallons, heavily planted like a betta sorority. This is the only puffer that thrives in fresh water.
However it could also be a young similar figure 8 puffer, another common species which is similar looking, but grows bigger and needs to be kept in brackish conditions of 1.005-1.008SG. They also need 15 gallons each.

If you are getting the fish OFL said, you will need at least a 125 gallon (six foot long) tank. Large fish need large spaces.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

-double post-


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Sadly, the 50gal would still be too small for a Red devil IMO.....

The green spotted puffer-while they can be kept in freshwater they will do much better in brackish....I would look at getting a pea puffer/dwarf puffer _Carinotetraodon travancoricus _these guys only get about 1 inch and are freshwater-really neat species with tons of personality-great to have around for snail control, however, still best to keep in a specie only tank of at least 5gal-they maybe small but still really aggressive.....

Correction on the red devil name...its Amphilophus labiatus (red devil) not _Amphilophus citrinellus (_midas_)
_


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

Olympia said:


> By mini puffer, it is probably a dwarf puffer, which is freshwater.. A pair can live in 10 gallons, heavily planted like a betta sorority. This is the only puffer that thrives in fresh water.
> However it could also be a young similar figure 8 puffer, another common species which is similar looking, but grows bigger and needs to be kept in brackish conditions of 1.005-1.008SG. They also need 15 gallons each.
> 
> If you are getting the fish OFL said, you will need at least a 125 gallon (six foot long) tank. Large fish need large spaces.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'll call and double check the store for which kind it is. ^.^ but I think it's the brackish one. Which, whoo boy. My boyfriend is gonna KILL me. lulz.

Hmm. If the guys has the red devil still, I'll probably pass it up. I don't have the money as of right now to get such a huge tank. V.V shucks. ahh wellz. He needs a person that can care for him the best.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A lot of puffers start of fresh water and should be transitioned to brackish over time, so whatever the species be sure to research it.
We have profiles on Tropicalfishkeeping.com and also a puffer fish section. If you have any questions I'd go there for answers from people that keep them. If you've never been there, you can log in with the exact same user and password as on here (it's the same forum technically).

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

lol.
I'll do that. Cause I really want me some puffer, yus.
I saw a pack of four teeny tiny ones at Jacks and fell in love.


----------

